# Too Hot?



## lalichere (Jun 29, 2009)

We all know that because bettas are tropical fish, the water has to be above a certain temperature, but how hot is too hot? Summers here can be very hot, and we don't have AC in the room Durga is in right now (the bedroom), and she is in a 5.5 gallon tank. Right now she is mainly in the bedroom because our cat isn't allowed in that room.

1- What is too hot?
2- What can I do if it gets too hot or it might get too hot?
3- How can I tell if she doesn't like the temperature? For instance, I know that if the water is too cold a betta will become lethargic, etc. What happens when it is too warm? (And yes, I do have a thermometer )

Thanks!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

My ideal is 77-80F. The temperatures should only get higher if she is getting sick (but even with that, not all disseases get better with warmer temps). 

With a constant warmer temperature, I think she's susceptible to other diseases? She won't be lethargic or anything, but there IS risks, although I'm not sure what. 

If it gets too hot, cool the tank down. With a fan, some ice-in-a-bag, whatever you can conjure up - as long as there is a constant temp between 77-80ish. 

I don't know how you can tell if she doesn't like warm water.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Too hot would be anything over 80F. I'm sure all betta's like temps that are in the range of 77-80F, as xxabc said, so don't worry about your betta not liking a warm temp as long as it is in that range.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

When I'm not paying attention and it gets too hot for Armand, he starts dancing REALLY frantically, like he's hungry, only I won't be anywhere near him. It's almost like a "hot potato" thing going on. Then again, his version of "too hot" is what most bettas love. *sigh* Weird fish.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

84 is about the upper-most end of their natural range. Higher than this level is what I would consider to be "too hot."


----------

